# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  baraja svengali

## magiaflow

quisiera saber si se venden por separado las cartas for*****s. o hay que comprar otra baraja, lo digo mas que nada para no sacar siempre la misma.si alguien me puede aclarar la duda. gracias.

----------


## sanx

En serio, es cachondeo? Le doy al buscador y me encuentro con esto:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...light=svengali

Que manía de hacer trabajar a los mods.

----------


## Pulgas

Sí. Las puedes comprar.
Es la segunda vez en menos de diez días, que abres un hilo ocn la misma pregunta. Por favor, ten un poco de cuidado.
Cierro el hilo.

----------

